# Spec"v" or "5"



## 2k3Spec-V (Sep 24, 2002)

i was showing my friend my car yesturday, and he asked me if the "V" stood for 5?, the guy at the dealer said Spec-"V" so i told him it was "V", i did a search but came up with nothing....anyone know out of curiosity????


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

It is Spec "V"

It was actually named after the Skyline VSpec but they didn't want a "measly" sentra to have it so Nissan US just reversed it


----------



## 2k3Spec-V (Sep 24, 2002)

thats cool, does the "V" stand for anything??...


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2002)

from my understanding... or from what I've heard... The V in V-spec pertained to the supension rating on the Skyline.. so probably means the same in the Spec-V


----------



## 2k3Spec-V (Sep 24, 2002)

why is the Spec-V 10 more HP than the regular SE-R, whats the difference???


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2002)

u want to know the real truth... there really isn't that big of a difference. It's all part of the marketing of the Spec-v being more a quote unquote... track ready off the floor. It hasn't been proven that it has 10 more horsepower.. its' only hearsay by nissan. Because.. how can 2 cars with the same base and same qr engine and basically same everything have a difference of 10hp between them. Unless it's something in the ecu. then I stand corrected.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

bigger rims and red seats... thats good for about 10hp///lol

question!!! do you think the tranny has anything to do with the 10 diffrence in hp..... ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2002)

Eeeek.. ahh.. okay. I stand corrected. Yups there's where the 10hp is from. LoLs.. my head was all up in the tranny sorry.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2002)

It was my understanding that the 10 hp came from the exhaust


----------



## jspecv (Jul 1, 2002)

Can you disprove the claim??? With different difs/tranny, ecu's and muffler go figure?

Yes marketing wanted the upscale lable of the Spec V

Aus/NZ/Jpn markets have a s15 w/ Spec R and Spec S lables to denote trim levels. 

Jeff
The 10hp comes from the "Spec V" sticker on the door!


----------



## 2k3Spec-V (Sep 24, 2002)

Does anyone know where i can get a "Spec-V" emblem..??????


----------



## jspecv (Jul 1, 2002)

the DEALER!!!

Within an hour of getting my V. Total debadge, even grill.

Jeff
stealth v


----------



## 2k3Spec-V (Sep 24, 2002)

you got a Spec-V emblem from the dealer??....not a sticker...a solid emblem same material the "SENTRA" emblem is made off, if so how much did u pay for it??.....


----------



## 2k3Spec-V (Sep 24, 2002)

who makes the 17 inch rims that come with the spec-V....?????


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

The V-Spec (skyline) stands for "Victory Specification". When turned into Spec-V for the sentra, that would basically then stand for "Specification Victory". As for SER vs SpecV, the biggest difference is not in the power, but in the differential (open vs HLSD), transmission (5spd vs 6spd), and suspension (firm vs ultra stiff).


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

It is actually pronounced Spec 5, becuase it is the fifth generation of the sentra


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

El_Presidente said:


> *It is actually pronounced Spec 5, becuase it is the fifth generation of the sentra *


so is the base se-r....and the gxe....and they arent "spec v"


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

All the 2000+ sentras are the fifth gen models, but the spev v, is just like a special performance package, i'm sure you know this. i'm just saying that it is "supposed" to be pronounced 5 as according nissan. its not spec v as related to the v spec skyline.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Presedente,

I'm sorry, but you are wrong. I've done homework and I know for a fact its as Ryan (Boosterwitch) said, it is just a reversal of the Skyline V-Spec...hence if you decided to read Nissan's marketing ploy for the Spec"V" They hint at the seats being "Skyline-inspired" Hence...the connection to the Skyline V-Spec.


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

I'll give you that one, on the seats, but that is the only connection to the skyline.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

that and it's been refered to as the "mini-skyline" and the whole big and little brother thing nissan hints at...according my nissan parts guy, the 10hp is in the exhuast and supposedly there's more according to SCC. anybody with an se-r dyno after exhuast?


----------

